

A YC for world-changers - ph0rque
http://www.heekya.com/blog/?p=28

======
hooande
I don't know if this idea is going to work out or not. One of the reasons that
YCombinator works is that web based startups generally need very little
initial investment. You can build a social website for well under
$5,000/person for three months. Generally these world changing, end all hunger
type ideas take a lot more to get going than that. It certainly seems like
it's going to take a very large amount of capital and connections to make it
actually work.

------
bprater
I don't even get what the site is for. Folks, if you are designing a site,
make it obvious in 3 seconds what the point is.

This is the greatest failing in 95% of the sites I visit.

~~~
ph0rque
well, this particular page is a blog.

~~~
j2d2
That wasn't obvious to me at first either. I checked the url and saw it.
Presentation is HUGE.

On top of this, your service, so far, consists of me entering my email
address. I think I'm doing YOU a service if I comply. Not sure why I should
care yet though... Like I said, presentation is huge.

Work on making me (and everyone else) excited about what you're doing. And,
since we're on the topic, the blog is arranged oddly. It wasn't obvious to me
that the huge black text saying 'A Y COMBINATOR TO CHANGE THE WORLD' was
merely a blog entry title and not the title of the page.

~~~
ph0rque
Sorry, my bad... but this isn't my web app. I saw it was a blog from the link
url, when I read it originally, so I didn't have that confusion.

~~~
bprater
Nobody is blaming you dude. Just making a general observation.

------
kilowatt
World-changers? A very noble ambition amidst the saturation of self-obsessed
meandering web 2.0 circle-jerking that usually graces random blogs like this.
But let me <rant> for a just a second oh so typically...

I'm so tired of the ___-changing or -changers meme! It's the worst kind of
empty meaningless dribble that you'll find in bad technology articles.

A new Ruby VM? It's a gamechanger! Startup X integrated feature Y! This is
unbelievable, gamechanging, news!

~~~
turnstile
lol.. dude you really hate yourself.

~~~
jrockway
You could go so far as to call it ... gamechanging.

------
alaskamiller
Someone needs to learn basic page layout and design.

A Flash text headline? This couldn't be achieved with a simple .png? The lead
sentence is jumbled next to it but then gets a quote box to follow all that?
All these quotations and call out boxes just jumbles everything together.

It's a jumbled mess. Which makes me sad. Because it contains so much
enthusiasm and hope. But it's way too much information all presented in one
long page.

EDIT: I now understand why these design elements are on the page. This is just
WP theme. I see. I think you guys need to pick another one because this design
doesn't match with what you guys are doing at all. And those Flash banners
need to go. Seriously.

RE-EDIT: So I thought this was the blog for a YC-like funding venture but it's
not. It's just a blog by another company talking about the potential for one.
Ignore my previous request to change the WP theme.

RE-RE-EDIT: Interesting idea.

